# Level 1 or level 2 engineer?



## Lefteris

Hallo to everybody, i saw in some job advertisments the following:

"A base salary range of $57k - $62k will be offered for Level 1 engineers (as per Engineers Australia job definition), $70k - $75k for level 2 engineers"

I applied for skill assessment to Engineers of Australia as an engineer technologist. My nominated ocupation is electronics engineer. Does anybody know where level 1 & level 2 engineers are referring?


----------



## Wanderer

As a rough guide you can think of Level 1 engineers as those starting off and until they have about five years experience, level 2, 5-10 years experience and then one might consider looking at senior engineer and engineering management positions.
Of course there can always be those that will move through the ranks quicker.


----------



## Lefteris

Thank you Wanderer!


----------

